# Is it okay to check? And other questions...



## ClaireinTX (Sep 1, 2009)

Our chick turned a week old yesterday. It's so big, it seems to be turning into Baby Huey. The other egg didn't hatch, but I left it in the nest so the baby would have something to push against it. 

Yesterday's pic of the chick is on page 2 of this thread.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f24/poor-contraception-aka-new-pet-65199-2.html

Mom is still very protective. She will eat seeds from my hand while holding her wing out ready to slap me. [cracks me up] 
I don't want to upset them, but it seems like maybe I should check that everything's okay with the chick's legs, etc. It's so big and, for the first day, the nest was only made of papers strips. We added lots of Timothy hay, but it took a couple of days for them to incorporate it and it's still a flat nest.

Also, I think it may be time to remove that other egg (before it cracks and contaminates everything). 

1. Is it okay to pick up the chick now?
2. What should I look for when checking it over? 

It seems plausible that I should just still leave it alone. I have not seen it's feet sticking out the sides or anything. 

3. When should I remove the other egg?
4. When will it start moving around? I'm thinking I may need to baby-proof their cage. It is a 2x3ft, 4-level ferret cage and they go up and down all the levels all the time. Baby is on the 3rd floor from the top.

Thanks!
Claire


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

You can pick it up and look at it. I think the legs are fine but you probably want to hold it and check it out anyway. I would certainly remove the other egg......get it out of there before it breaks!! You can remove the chick for a short time while the parents are eating or shield it with one hand (from mom's wingslaps) while you gently pick it up in the other. Good growth means it is healthy and being well fed! In a day or two or three they will start sitting on it less anyway, especially in the day and soon afterwards maybe at night too. It will keep growing and the feathers will come in. Eventually it will be chasing after mom and dad for food which is hysterical......especially when it is almost as big as they are!


----------



## ClaireinTX (Sep 1, 2009)

This is all so great to hear. Thank you for the info!

Since I'll be upsetting the apple cart for a bit, should I go ahead and change out the hay? There are little poops all round the nest now.

Since about day 4, I've noticed that both parents take a midday break. (That's how I've been able to get photos without having to touch any of them.) Rocky is always happy to come off the nest for a break and get some snuggles, safflower seeds, and a fly around the room; but Adrian doesn't like to leave until her official shift is over.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Yes, you can change out the poopey areas no problem! Their breaks will get longer as teh baby gets bigger and begins to feather out.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

At a week old, you can remove the baby, take out all the nesting material, and put new straw back in. You can make it a bit higher to give him a nice soft nest to sit in.Then just put him back. The parents will run back in to check that all is well.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Are you going to band it? If so it's time.
Dave


----------

